# Jim, needs some more help please :)



## bottlediger (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey jim, I just bought some really beautiful poisons off another fellow forum member here, and was wondering if you could help me with info on them. I have three, one is just under 5 inches tall and has a lable with skull and cross bones POISON FRANK S. SOLLARS DRUGGIST 807-1st ave Phone SE 2726 Colman Bldg. Seattle, the otheres are identical with no lable and are in smaller sizes, 4.25 inches and 3.5 inches. I wanted to keep the larger ones and sell the smaller one because it has a lip chip. They are really beautiful bottles! And first for me in this style! any help would be great, thanks buddie!

 Ry


----------



## bottlediger (Jan 14, 2007)

https://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m191/bottlediger/digging1333.jpg

 https://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m191/bottlediger/digging1336.jpg

 https://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m191/bottlediger/digging1337.jpg


----------



## Jim (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice, bud! Those are KI-2 irregular hexagon poisons. They are a close relative of your Sun Drug Co. bottle, which is a  KI-1. These bottles were made by Carr-Lowrey Glass Co. of Baltimore, MD. The bottle was patented in 1914, and could have been produced as late as the 1950s. They are very desirable poisons, and happen to be my favorites. KI-1s have POISON on the sides, KI-2s do not. There were some of each type with store names embossed (like the Sun Drug). Your bottles are 1, 2 and 3 oz. sizes. They run from 1/2 all the way up to a full quart 32 oz in some types! Value for the ones you have is easily $50 each, and steadily increasing. Here are my plain KI-1s and 2s. ~Jim


----------



## bottlediger (Jan 14, 2007)

mine are bim, wouldnt they be abm if they were from 1914? thanks for the info Jim!


----------



## Jim (Jan 14, 2007)

These bottles are technically BIM-type bottles, the mold line stops near the base of the neck. They were manufactured on what were known as "semi-automatic" machines. Carr-Lowrey used these machines into the 1950s, mostly for small orders and special bottles. These bottles are often listed as being from 1890-1910, and that is what they look like. It is a little-known fact that they date as late as they do. They were apparently used for a good many years, but they do not seem to have been made in great quantities. The design was patented in 1914, but a friend of mine has one embossed "Dykema's" with an original label dated 1953! This may have been an old-stock bottle that they decided to use up, but with the information from Carr-Lowrey, it is possible that these beautiful poisons were still in production as late as the 50s! We can't say for sure, but I would think that most of them date 1914 to the 20s or 30s, with a good possibility of some being produced in the 40s and 50s. I hope this helps. I was quite surprised to find this out myself. ~Jim


----------



## bottlediger (Jan 14, 2007)

wow, thanks jim, very interesting!


----------



## Jim (Jan 14, 2007)

Glad I could help, Ry. With those three cobalt KI-2s and your Sun Drug KI-1, you have a good start for a collection. I started out with a Sun, then a Melvin and Badger 4-oz and two plain cobalt KI-1s. Got lucky and scored my first Melvin and Badger dirt cheap! These bottles are challenging to collect, but also very rewarding to own. There are still lots of the plain ones that I need, and I know I'll never have all 28 of the known proprietary-embossed ones (I don't think anyone does, but I do know a guy who has most of them). If you decide to really get into these, I'll be more than happy to help in any way that I can. I can make you a list of all the known types if you want one. ~Jim


----------



## bottlediger (Jan 14, 2007)

I really apreseate that jim, right now I am just buying the poisons that interest me and ones I dont see to often when they are priced resonably. I would love to get one of those coffen ones like you just bought, there are just so many cool ones out there and so little time!  thanks again Jim you are always such a help! ill have to post a new pic of the new poisons I have dug and bought over the past year for ya!


----------



## Jim (Jan 15, 2007)

I'd love to see your pic! I actually almost had an extra cobalt small coffin that I could have given you a good deal on, but....the $%^&* Postal Service broke it in the mail []. I was disgusted, it looked like something had run over it! At least they didn't break my Norwich coffin...then I would have gone POSTAL [].

 I know what you mean about so many poisons, so little time (and cash!). It's an addiction []. ~Jim


----------



## bottlediger (Jan 15, 2007)

Awwww man thats a dang sham about the broken coffin! I would have flipped! lol

 So Whats your best Dug poison you found? Ill try to get some pics up tonight of stuff I bought and stuff I found


----------



## bottlediger (Jan 15, 2007)

here are those pictures for ya jim! 1st shot is a group of all the poisons i own, the 2nd shot is my favs, and the 3rd shot is a pic of the ones I personly dug.


----------



## bottlediger (Jan 15, 2007)

2nd


----------



## bottlediger (Jan 15, 2007)

last


----------



## capsoda (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey Ryan, Looks like you got a nice start to a great poison collectiom going there. Some very nice examples. My wifey would die if she ever dug a cobalt skull and cross bones poison. She claims that everyone has dug one but her.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## bottlediger (Jan 15, 2007)

thanks for the complement cap! Tell your wife that not everyone has dug one but her, I have lots of friends that have been digging for a very long time that have yet to find one  sometimes diggin in the 20's dumps pay off  take care buddie!


----------



## Jim (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice poisons, Ry! I still haven't gotten around to getting one of the cobalt skull & bones iodines. Some day! The little cobalt John Wyeth poison in your first pic is also a good one, and another one that I don't have yet. I haven't dug many really cool poisons yet. The coolest dug poison in my collection is the Reese Chemical Co. bottle. I also dug a Triloids, a small Sharp and Dohme and a Dead Stuck For Bugs this past summer. And lots of Vapo-Cresolenes!

 The two biggest dumps that I have to dig are one from about 1935 (which sucks-too new!), and one from about 1880-1900. I would really like to find a dump right in between those two, like 1900-1930. There are a lot of good bottles in that era that I don't get to dig in my other two dumps. The 20s dumps are the best possibility for finding some of those elusive irregular hexagon poisons. There are also a few 1910-1920 local sodas that I need. ~Jim


----------

